# Repurposing a piano 😳



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2022)

We like auctions so more than a few yrs ago, my beloved bought a Wurlitzer Player Baby Grand piano(I didn’t resist enough), which has set in the house. Her-“we’ll (we??) will find someone to get it up/running”. Sigh, yes dear. Well after a long search—the guy came and told her the news— would take in the 10’s of K to do that—- so now, it’s “Get it out!” (Be still my heart…)
Yes dear— it’s 100yrs old and weighs like a ton.
So now we’ve been dismantling it— no easy chore. Good thing her bff wants the case to make a book shelf— otherwise I’d be looking to figure what to do with the Mahogany.
Did figure something out for the legs—- might make spiffy salt/pepper grinders.
As for the guts, not seeing much around here for 100 yr old pneumatic stuff.

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | Creative 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 7, 2022)

Pictures of those guts?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 7, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Pictures of those guts?


May get some pics tomorrow. Keyboard is going with the case, The harp will get out tomorrow---couldn't believe I had to order a special tool to loosen the strings; good thing I just got a hoist recently.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 8, 2022)

The pianos I wrecked, just got a slap from a steel digging iron. Separated the wires right off the harp... I have seen some harps with wires attached used as coffee tables and supports under entryway tables. Look best with brass paint on them.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2022)

I've found that the strings have enough tension that they brake the harp when it is released from the wooden backer. If you want to save the harp, for sure, loosen the strings. Makes great wall art for snobs and Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2022)

Cool legs


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 8, 2022)

are the keys ivory? or plastic? ivory has a seam on top and plastic does not...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 8, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> are the keys ivory? or plastic? ivory has a seam on top and plastic does not...


Not always. There are a few ivory substitutes. Some makers had ivory on the necks with bone or other material for the key face, thus having a seam. However, follow your point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

